# Tropical Storm/Hurricane Harvey



## Phil P (Aug 24, 2017)

A little note to my Texas brethren, be safe out there this wknd with the approach of Harvey.  Won't be as bad as Ike was in 2008, but still a bad storm.  Me & the fam will "Hunker Down".  What about some of my other Texas brethren?


----------



## Thomas Stright (Aug 24, 2017)

Nothing special....it's only rain.


----------



## David Duke (Aug 24, 2017)

Thomas I don't think you've ever been through one of these. Yes it is only rain but when you get 12"-16" in a 3-6 hour period it can be a little overwhelming. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Thomas Stright (Aug 24, 2017)

Been though a few on the east coast... We had 14' of water in town when Agnes hit in 72 and several in the 90's...
But I will admit I've never been this close to shore. 

I do feel they hype it up a bit much due to them misreading Katrina until it was too late.


----------



## David Duke (Aug 24, 2017)

That they for sure do, just use common sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 24, 2017)

Elena, '86. That was fun, both times it landed.


----------



## Phil P (Aug 24, 2017)

My wife is a teacher in Humble ISD (Northeast of Houston for those directionaly challenged) & she's hoping to do the happy dance (aka the Ren & Stimpy "Happy happy Joy joy") if the first day of school gets shut down on Monday


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 24, 2017)

It's looking like most of next week will be a washout. Our ISD is talking about postponing the start of school until Sept. 5th, which means school will go into next June unless TEA gives an exemption. Hoping for the best while expecting the worst down this way- please keep us in your prayers.


----------



## Derek Harvey (Aug 24, 2017)

Sadly this hurricane bares my last name 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## LK600 (Aug 25, 2017)

I think it's a Cat 2 so far... soon as it hits land it will lose steam (but still be rough).  If it goes to a Cat 3... depending on how close you are to shore... might need a get out plan.  Best of luck.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Aug 25, 2017)

LK600 said:


> I think it's a Cat 2 so far... soon as it hits land it will lose steam (but still be rough).  If it goes to a Cat 3... depending on how close you are to shore... might need a get out plan.  Best of luck.



I'm 20mi North of Houston...


----------



## LK600 (Aug 25, 2017)

Houston's east side (depending on where it hits) would be troublesome (surge).  Possible dangerous flooding.  You would have no such worries past Conroe etc, but sustained winds would be.  I have no idea what you home is made out of but watch the projected winds and assess accordingly.  Again, hopefully it will be nothing more than a hard rain but, having been through a few... you just never know.

On edit.... If those oil ports / facilities get it hard, all of us will be feeling it on the gas prices....


----------



## Thomas Stright (Aug 25, 2017)

Not worried at all... Doesn't help to do so.
We are prepared.


----------



## Phil P (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm in the Atascocita area (Northeast).  We're not by any major bayous thank goodness, but will still keep an eye on things.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 25, 2017)

Stay safe Brethren! It's going to be a bumpy couple of days!


----------



## Phil P (Aug 25, 2017)

Blake Bowden said:


> Stay safe Brethren! It's going to be a bumpy couple of days!



Thnx Bro Blake.  Just glad I live here & can prepare for one.  Unlike in California where I grew up & had my share of earthquakes


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 25, 2017)

LK600 said:


> Houston's east side (depending on where it hits) would be troublesome (surge).  Possible dangerous flooding.  You would have no such worries past Conroe etc, but sustained winds would be.  I have no idea what you home is made out of but watch the projected winds and assess accordingly.  Again, hopefully it will be nothing more than a hard rain but, having been through a few... you just never know.
> 
> On edit.... If those oil ports / facilities get it hard, all of us will be feeling it on the gas prices....



Refineries were shutting down ahead of the storm.

Harvey has now reached Category 3 strength. Be safe down South Texas & Gulf coast areas!


----------



## Phil P (Aug 25, 2017)

Made landfall near Rockport at 10pm as a Category 4


----------



## Thomas Stright (Aug 26, 2017)

Looks like its back to a Cat.1


----------



## Phil P (Aug 26, 2017)

We're all fine here at my place.  Hopefully the word will get out soon about our brothers toward Rockport where it made land fall


----------



## tldubb (Aug 27, 2017)

Praying for all affected by the Hurricane and flooding/G\!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Aug 28, 2017)

Best wishes and hopes to all.


----------



## David612 (Aug 28, 2017)

Thinking of you lot in Texas.
Be as safe and helpful as you can.


----------



## Phil P (Aug 29, 2017)

Rain has recently tapered off & it should clear out in the next couple of days.  But as y'all can see from the news reports it's a huge mess.  I haven't been over by my lodge just to see how the building is holding up yet.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 29, 2017)

Phil P said:


> Rain has recently tapered off & it should clear out in the next couple of days.  But as y'all can see from the news reports it's a huge mess.  I haven't been over by my lodge just to see how the building is holding up yet.



I wish you all the best Brother


----------



## Phil P (Aug 30, 2017)

To quote a title of a classic 60s song.................HERE COMES THE SUN!!!!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 30, 2017)

Prayers from my church brothers and sisters and lodges sent!


----------



## Thomas Stright (Aug 31, 2017)

Stayed Dry and zero damage at our place in spring.... We came close to having water in the house but it stopped at the bottom of the driveway....


----------



## Phil P (Sep 1, 2017)

We're finally starting to dry out.  Unfortunately my lodge did take a hit & got 2 feet (0.6 meters for our metric folks) of water.  The process to clean up has begun


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 1, 2017)

Sorry about your Lodge, Bro. Phil. We took about 2' of water @ our house. The rain almost got us and the river finished the job.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 1, 2017)

O my god brother! At least you got out alive!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Phil P (Sep 1, 2017)

The Master has called an emergency meeting at 12 noon on Monday to find out what our next steps are


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 2, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> O my god brother! At least you got out alive!


It's just a house. I still have my family & friends and, above all else, my Lord. We'll be OK- it's just going to take a while.


----------



## Phil P (Sep 2, 2017)

I think I'm getting to be a pro at this now.  Allison was my initiation into tropical storms & then Ike was my first experience with a direct hit hurricane.  At least I know what to expect, unlike when I grew up in Northern California and had a few earthquakes


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 2, 2017)

Bill Lins said:


> It's just a house. I still have my family & friends and, above all else, my Lord. We'll be OK- it's just going to take a while.


Really, really sorry for your troubles Brother. Will pray very hard for you and your family and put you on my church's prayer list.


----------



## chrmc (Sep 3, 2017)

For info, your DDGM should have information about how to get access to the funds from Grand Lodge. And the Scottish Rite in Houston should also have an almoners fund up and running here next week that can help out with donations.


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 3, 2017)

Thank you, Brethren- I appreciate being in your thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Phil P (Sep 4, 2017)

We had our called meeting today, and let me tell ya our lodge is in pretty bad shape.  And yes our DDGM did visit (He's also a good friend of mine from my DeMolay circles) so he's fully informed.  We're having to do alot of replacing, and it's going to be quite an undertaking.


----------



## Matt L (Sep 4, 2017)

Brother Bill & Phil,
please let us know what you need. I'll do my best to see what we can do to help. 

Matt


----------



## Phil P (Sep 4, 2017)

Matt L said:


> Brother Bill & Phil,
> please let us know what you need. I'll do my best to see what we can do to help.
> 
> Matt


You bet!!


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 4, 2017)

Matt L said:


> Brother Bill & Phil,
> please let us know what you need. I'll do my best to see what we can do to help.


Will do- thank you.


----------



## LK600 (Sep 5, 2017)

Looks like I may have to do some planning myself...  Glad you guys are okay.


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 5, 2017)

LK600 said:


> View attachment 5993 View attachment 5992
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I may have to do some planning myself...  Glad you guys are okay.


Good luck, Brother!


----------



## Phil P (Sep 6, 2017)

Hunker down & keep us posted


----------



## Bloke (Sep 11, 2017)

LK600 said:


> View attachment 5993 View attachment 5992
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I may have to do some planning myself...  Glad you guys are okay.


Best thoughts for you Brother and all who surround you !


----------



## LK600 (Sep 15, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Best thoughts for you Brother and all who surround you !


We all did okay.  Had to shelter it with the kiddos.  Some damage to my roof and a lot of downed trees, but overall we did good.  Thanks


----------



## Bloke (Sep 16, 2017)

LK600 said:


> We all did okay.  Had to shelter it with the kiddos.  Some damage to my roof and a lot of downed trees, but overall we did good.  Thanks


Glad to hear you made it through- sorry about the damage and work to follow..


----------

